# How to turn off dedicated GPU and use Intel HD?

## Spaulding

Ok, firstly I bought an Acer 5740g, but i've some problems with graphic card.

1st) Radeon HD 5650 does not working on my x64 with xorg-server 1.7.7 (I have black screen of death (only hard reboot works) )

2nd) How to turn off Radeon card and use instead of her Intel HD on my i5 Arrandale ?  :Smile: 

Any hints? Or maybe you hacked Catalyst and running on with ATI drivers.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Spaulding wrote:*   

> Ok, firstly I bought an Acer 5740g, but i've some problems with graphic card.
> 
> 1st) Radeon HD 5650 does not working on my x64 with xorg-server 1.7.7 (I have black screen of death (only hard reboot works) )
> 
> 2nd) How to turn off Radeon card and use instead of her Intel HD on my i5 Arrandale ? 
> ...

 

I think latest kernel has switcheroo so it might worthwhile to check it

----------

## Spaulding

thanks dude, i will try it out and will post the result.

----------

